

Looking for a team of developers - ACJWRV

We are a group of entrepreneurs and investors looking for a team to help build a new facebook application. We are fully funded, we have a provisional patent on the idea, and the business resources to bring it to market. What we don't have is any developers on our team. This is a strange case of guys with money and an idea but no way to build it. We are looking for two to three co-founders to develop the application. We can pay small salaries during development and provide resources, as well as an equity share. We are marketers,entrepreneurs, and experienced startup mangers, but have no software development skills to speak of. That is where you come in. Please contact us acjwrv@gmail.com
======
atiw
What kind of app are we talking about ?? Could you disclose that at this point
now that you have a provisional patent ? Just curious.

